# Measuring Speed inside a moving train.



## theterminator (Apr 8, 2013)

Can I calculate the speed of the train in which I am travelling using an android phone? I tried something like GPS Speedometer app but it didn't work.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 8, 2013)

Yup u can cal. It but it will work with internet


----------



## theterminator (Apr 8, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Yup u can cal. It but it will work with internet



Yes. I know that. How one could measure? Have you?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 8, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Can I calculate the speed of the train in which I am travelling using an android phone? I tried something like GPS Speedometer app but it didn't work.



Go Near Window or Door , and point it Phone outside train  [Be carefull - Your hand & Phone ]

It was ~ 100Km/hr  -110km/hr when i chked using my gps phone


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 8, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Yes. I know that. How one could measure? Have you?



Yup I have Cal. the speed of train
There is an app in appstore (IOS) forgot the name will tell you. It should also have android versit too


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 8, 2013)

Download SpeedView app


----------



## raksrules (Apr 8, 2013)

If one has app like sygic / navigon then it can display the speed right ?


----------



## 50103 (Apr 8, 2013)

Search for speedometer in playstore.


----------



## acidCow (Apr 8, 2013)

Check out GPS Status and Toolbox on Play Store. Works like a charm.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 8, 2013)

There is small GPS Status app for android, easy , simple and light.. give you speed without need of internet, ofcourse you should have GPS locked up.


----------

